# LSI 9300 series SAS HBA drivers



## ericnk (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello,

I was just wondering if any LSI driver developers could provide information as to when a driver for these cards will be available for FreeBSD 9.2 and 10.  The latest driver available on LSI's website only supports up to FreeBSD 9.1.  I look forward to and appreciate any replies on this subject.  Thank you.

Regards,

Eric


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm assuming you're asking this of LSI as well? As far as I can see, they develop their own drivers for FreeBSD, like e.g. Intel and Nvidia, so it is unlikely they will see your question here.


----------



## ericnk (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes.  I have already asked LSI.  To date, I have not received any response.  Thanks anyway.

Eric


----------



## datarimlens (Feb 28, 2014)

I did pose this question to LSI support, including offering to assist, with no reply so far. 

It turned out I had encountered other issues with a 9300 HBA, since documentation was incomplete regarding difficulties reflashing it with some UEFI-enabled-BIOS boards (I had to go find another board to reflash the adapter because the flash process hung, even under DOS, on the motherboard/HBA combo in question).

There seem to be some communication issues between BSD developers and LSI, essentially making what is included with BSD 10 a gen 2 driver and the mpslsi3 driver that LSI distributes only reaching to 9.1. This is surprising to me, since the 9300 adapter series should be a valuable component in storage systems, e.g., freenas. Given the situation and no response from either side, it may be months at best (more likely 6 than 3) to see anyting show up.


----------



## cjdwoodbury (Mar 6, 2015)

datarimlens said:


> I did pose this question to LSI support, including offering to assist, with no reply so far.
> 
> It turned out I had encountered other issues with a 9300 HBA, since documentation was incomplete regarding difficulties reflashing it with some UEFI-enabled-BIOS boards (I had to go find another board to reflash the adapter because the flash process hung, even under DOS, on the motherboard/HBA combo in question).
> 
> There seem to be some communication issues between BSD developers and LSI, essentially making what is included with FreeBSD 10 a gen 2 driver and the mpslsi3 driver that LSI distributes only reaching to 9.1. This is surprising to me, since the 9300 adapter series should be a valuable component in storage systems, e.g., freenas. Given the situation and no response from either side, it may be months at best (more likely 6 than 3) to see anyting show up.


  Join the club.  What I have found out by reading, testing and working with LSI support, is that with both FreeBSD 10 and 10.1,  that LSI does not support a driver for the 9300 HBA series quite yet.  For 10 it was the mps(4) driver and for 10.1 is is/will-be/?? the mpr(4) driver.  Neither work properly, i.e. they do not see all the drives properly... you can read this from others on the web too.  You will also find that there is a person at LSI that is helping/contributing to get the mpr(4)/10.1 driver working but as of yet it is not.  The official LSI Support folks say it will not be ready for 3-6 months.

Not sure who to believe but... I do know the mrsas(4) driver works with the 12Gbit LSI 9361's but that is a RAID card, not HBA. Hopefully soon you will see that 10.1 officially tested/supports the LSI 9300 series HBAs.


----------

